# Jimenez JA-NINE 9mm - Worth $200?



## Phestor

First post here.

I recently sold my Remington 597 and an old HS Omega .22 Revolver so I could buy a brand new 9mm or .45.

I first was interested in the Hi-Point 9mm and called my local gun shops and authorized dealers in pawn shops. I found a dealer that was selling the Hi-Point 9mm for $169.

During the background check, I started looking around and found that they sell Jimenez Firearms as well. After speaking with the gentleman at the shop, he proceeded to tell me that they both we're entry level gun companies and that they we're very reliable and we're well worth the $200 price tag.

I decided to go with the Jimenez 9mm and am now waiting my 3-day wait period and am going to the Concealed Weapons Permit class Saturday.

My question is, did I make the right decision with going with the Jimenez? Mostly everything on YouTube and other gun sites point to "Yes". But knowing the traffic and amount of gun enthusiasts here I figured I would get your opinions...

Thanks,
Kyle - Florida


----------



## VAMarine

I think I would have taken the Hi Point over the Jimenez, but neither one is a stellar choice. They are what they are, low priced handguns. The JA-9 will carry better than the Hi Point, but I would put the Hi Point as more reliable.

The Jimenez brand is the latest, if I recall correctly in a string of names for that make of pistol, the companies typical go belly up every couple of years and someone buys the design etc. and keeps making them. 

Hi Point at least has been ran by the same folks. 


Jimenez has a reputation as a "junk gun" while the Hi Points, despite their faults have a pretty good following.

The Hi Points are blow back operated and due to that their offerings in caliber greater than .380 need a beefy slide to absorb the recoil and make for a very thick gun which makes carry difficult. The magazines can be problematic as well.

If I HAD to have a gun right now for $200 or less......yeah I'd buy a Hi Point, if I did not need a gun right now I'd save a $100 more and look for something else along the lines of a used Bersa or possibly an older police trade in S&W model 10 revolver or used Kel-Tec.


----------



## Phestor

Thanks for the input. I may have to go back and tell them I'd like to go with the Hi-Point instead. I'm battling cancer right now and don't have any income so what I have to spend is just the $200.

Just don't want a gun that is gonna harm me you know...


----------



## VAMarine

Phestor said:


> Thanks for the input. I may have to go back and tell them I'd like to go with the Hi-Point instead. I'm battling cancer right now and don't have any income so what I have to spend is just the $200.
> 
> Just don't want a gun that is gonna harm me you know...


That sucks man. Fight the good fight. :smt1099


----------



## denner

Hi Point, I shot a friends one time and it worked and as far as I know still does.


----------



## berettabone

IMHO....you could have purchased a used revolver, that would have been much more reliable at that price point.......


----------



## SonnyMorales

Phestor said:


> Thanks for the input. I may have to go back and tell them I'd like to go with the Hi-Point instead. I'm battling cancer right now and don't have any income so what I have to spend is just the $200.
> 
> Just don't want a gun that is gonna harm me you know...


Thats what i would do...I have the C9 and have had no issues with it, plus hi point customer service is top notch IMO and lifetime warranty


----------



## chessail77

Go with the High point....JJ


----------



## Firerider17

*Choice of JA Nine*



Phestor said:


> Thanks for the input. I may have to go back and tell them I'd like to go with the Hi-Point instead. I'm battling cancer right now and don't have any income so what I have to spend is just the $200.
> 
> Just don't want a gun that is gonna harm me you know...


I have been carrying the JA Nine for about 7 yrs now and haven't had any issues with it. It loads and shoots everytime. They are easy to take down for cleaning, not a lot of little parts to keep track of. They are heavier with a full magazine than my wifes new Glock .40 but I like the extra weight. It is a great gun for the money and easy to carry concealed.


----------



## BowerR64

I think the JA-9 has a better machined barrel they use better rifling wich i think would make it a more accurate gun. The Hi-point has a very short barrel with just the bare minimum rifling. I think the hipoint is more durable with its big heavfty slide i think JA-9 has had issues with cracking the slide though. The JA-9 i will admit looks better then that big ol hipoint but who knows it maay crack on you also.


----------



## berettatoter

Phestor said:


> First post here.
> 
> I recently sold my Remington 597 and an old HS Omega .22 Revolver so I could buy a brand new 9mm or .45.
> 
> I first was interested in the Hi-Point 9mm and called my local gun shops and authorized dealers in pawn shops. I found a dealer that was selling the Hi-Point 9mm for $169.
> 
> During the background check, I started looking around and found that they sell Jimenez Firearms as well. After speaking with the gentleman at the shop, he proceeded to tell me that they both we're entry level gun companies and that they we're very reliable and we're well worth the $200 price tag.
> 
> I decided to go with the Jimenez 9mm and am now waiting my 3-day wait period and am going to the Concealed Weapons Permit class Saturday.
> 
> My question is, did I make the right decision with going with the Jimenez? Mostly everything on YouTube and other gun sites point to "Yes". But knowing the traffic and amount of gun enthusiasts here I figured I would get your opinions...
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle - Florida


I own a Hi Point C9, and it has been fine for me. I have had about 400 rounds through it with only two or three FTF with a fat mouthed JHP Mag Tech load I bought once. I have no personal experience with the Jimenez, but I would have to say the Hi Point is a better gun. Both have a Zinc/Aluminum cast slide that is not as strong as steel, but Hi Point has been doing this for a number of years and really has a pretty good reputation for the "low end" pistol class. Hi Point makes that slide big and beefy (ugly) so that the alloy will hold up. We use the Hi Point as an occasional range gun and for a "house" gun, but my EDC is the Beretta BU9.


----------

